# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  مرضى جزع المخ أحياء... ولا يجوز نقل أعضائهم ومعاملاتهم كموتى

## لما

مرضى جزع المخ أحياء... ولا يجوز نقل أعضائهم ومعاملاتهم كموتى

----------


## mabroukkhiralla

[align=justify] 
نؤيدك فى الراى يا اخت لما , واحب ان اضيف معلومة جديدة فى هذا الموضوع وهى ان هذا المعيار لتحديد الوفاة ( معيار موت جذع المخ ) قد هجر تقريباً فى الاوساط الطبية حيث حل محله معياران جديدان بالتتابع هما ( معيار الموت الجسدى ) والذى يشترط فيه توقف الاجهزة الرئيسية الثلاثة للجسم عن العمل وهى القلب والمخ والرئتين مع وجود تفصيلات كثيرة لتحديد وضبط هذا المعيار , اما احدث المعايير فهو ( معيارالموت الخلوى ) والذى لايعتد بالوفاة الا بعد موت خلايا الجسم وظهور العلامات الرمية . 
[/align]

----------

